# NPS live chat



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.callnps.com/chat.htm 
NPS Chat-August 15th at 4 pm - New York Time

Join us for our next live web chat on Monday August 15th at 4pm - New York Time featuring guest speaker, Mike Mountford.


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

This from a dude at NPS:

Join us for the next live chat on Monday, September 19th at 4pm New York time featuring guest speaker Jon Pardieck, President and CFO of National Programming Service, LLC. You may log in at www.callnps/chat.htm

This is were you get your c-band questions answered and find out the latest in NPS offerings. Please join us.


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Click here if you missed the chat:
http://www.callnps.com/chat_log.pdf


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

NPS Chat-October 17th at 4 pm - New York Time

Join us for our next live web chat on Monday October 17th at 4pm - New York Time featuring guest speaker, Mike Mountford. 
http://www.callnps.com/chat.htm


----------

